# intra articular fracture vs extra articular fracture



## reichtina320 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi!

Hope this is an easy one for everyone else...how can I tell by reading the OP note if it is a intra articular fracture or extra articular fracture of the distal radius?

TIA!

Tina


----------



## risnerclan (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont think you can...I would suggest going to your doctor(s) and let them know there are new codes and it would help you and greatly benefit ($$$) them if they would be specific by telling you.  Also, if it is "intra-articular" then you need to know how many fragments.


----------



## Pugface (Jan 25, 2008)

The Doctor must dictate this to show up in the body of the report. Not only intra-articular, extra-articular but also it must mention the 2 or 3 and more fragments for the intra-articular. As you know, if it is not in the report, it was not done.


----------

